# Lady finger pea



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

When my 82 year old dad was a young boy, they grew something called lady finger peas on the farm in South Alabama. They were a tiny white field pea. I've found something similar, but the seeds are sold out at Baker Creek Heirloom seeds. Does anyone know any place else that I could get some to grow for him?


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I once grew a variety of field pea called 'Rice peas', and also grew 'Lady peas', which were both a very mild, very small white field pea. Field peas, crowders, etc. are not being grown as much anymore IMO. Maybe if you google 'rice pea' or 'lady pea', you might find a source. Good luck.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You're close to a source, Georgia. Georgia Supply has them for $2.30 a pound. Not going to find that price for a packet at many seed companies! www.georgiasupply.com/bulkpound.asp

Martin


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I just ordered them from Georgia Supply. Thanks Martin!! I called and told Dad. He was so excited. I ordered several kinds of butterbeans. He can't remember the name of the kind he had, so I'm just going to plant several of each and see if he recognizes them. 

Now, just pray that they produce!!!!! This is only the 3rd year to garden on our new little mini farm.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't think you could stop field peas from producing, except perhaps to pull them up. They are tough plants and have always done well for me.


----------

